# Home Theater sound with Dolby Atmos, Auro-3D



## Midway (Nov 19, 2019)

My Surround Pre-Amplifier bit the dust and I bought a new Marantz AV7705 with 11.2CH 4K Ultra HD AV Surround Pre-Amplifier with IMAX Enhanced, Dolby Atmos, Auro-3D, HEOS, AirPlay 2 and Alexa Voice Compatibility.

I had some speakers in storage I decided to install and look forward to what difference it will make. I built a Home Theater in my basement, not a big room and look forward to what the extra Height speakers will do. I know have a 7.1.4 configuration The .1 is for the LFE sub signal, there are two sub preouts, and I have 3 in my Theater, an 18" and two 15" of one of the channels. Speaker wire and XLR cables arrived and I will ran Audyssey MultEQ XT32, Dynamic Volume and Dynamic EQ, LFC and Sub EQ HT calibration. Loving the results.

I wish tuning a car was as simple as Audyssey.


----------



## Married_Man (Sep 29, 2012)

+1 to tuning in HT vs car.

But, with 3 subs, isn't your current setup a 6.3.4?


----------



## Midway (Nov 19, 2019)

Married_Man said:


> +1 to tuning in HT vs car.
> 
> But, with 3 subs, isn't your current setup a 6.3.4?


Three subwoofers but one signal.


----------



## Married_Man (Sep 29, 2012)

Gotcha. 

.3 would allow individual equalization and TA.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Midway (Nov 19, 2019)

Married_Man said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> .3 would allow individual equalization and TA.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


The AV7705 has Audyssey Sub EQ HT that “provides individual DSP tailoring of each subwoofer in a dual subwoofer setup”. It uses the same signal but MultEQ XT32 analyzes each sub output at 8 measurement locations individually, balances the levels, then calibrates the subwoofers together.

I have an 18” on one channel and sum the two 15” subs on the other channel. I always thought of it as a 7.2.4 but was corrected although I think either description is acceptable.

_"Suite of Audyssey room correction software: Audyssey MultEQ XT32, Dynamic Volume and Dynamic EQ, LFC and Sub EQ HT"_


----------

